# ROCKMANS REPORT



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

IT JUST KEEPS GOING AND GOING AND GOING. THE BAR CONSTUCTION THAT IS. STILL LOOKING AT HAVING IT OPEN ON THE 1ST OF AUG. OR THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND. DOING A LOT OF IT OURSELVES, AS ALWAYS.THE BAR AND THE BACK BAR ARE IN PLACE. THE TOPS FOR THE BACK BAR AND THE BAR WILL BE HERE ON THURS. COOLERS AND PRODUCT TO BE DELIVERED THIS WEEK. JUST WAITNG ON THE STATE PLUMBERS REVEIW SO I CAN SET ALL OF THE FIXTURES AND SHEET ROCK. MUD AND TAPE. PAINT, TRIM AND A FEW ODDS AND ENDS, OH AND FINISH THE NEW HANDICAP RAMP AND WE WILL BE IN BUSSINESS. THE STATE COULD SET THE OPENING BACK A TAD UNTIL THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND IT HAS BEEN 2 WEEKS NOW AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE HAD TO DEAL WITH THE STATE, I DID PAY THE EXTRA FEE FOR THE EXSPEDITED PROCESS BUT STILL NO WORD.. WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE THE BAR. IT'S A BEAUTY. IT IS WESTERN CEDER, WITH A WHITE CEDAR EDGE. THE BAR IS ASPEN HALF LOG SIDEING WITH A WHITE CEDER FOOT RAIL. I WILL POST A PICTURE ON THE WEB SITE FOR YOU TO SEE UNTIL YOU CAN GET UP TO SEE IT FOR YOURSELF. I WILL BE OFF THE LAKE FOR A FEW WEEKS UNTIL THE BAR IS UP AND RUNNING. BUT I WILL GIVE A REPORT IF THERE IS ANY CHANGE IN THE BITE AS FAR AS THE BITE GOES. IT IS TUFF DURING THE DAYTIME. EVEN ON BOBBERS THE BOBBER BITE AT NIGHT IS STARTING TO PICK UP, OFF OF THE DEEP WATER ROCKS AND GRAVEL. THE FISH SEEM TO BE DOING A MAJORITY OF THEIR FEEDING AT NIGHT. THE CRANK BITE IS SLOW ALSO. IT HAS BEEN A WEIRD YEAR AS FAR AS THE RIG BITE IS CONCERNED. ONE DAY YOU CAN CATCH A FEW. THE NEXT DAY NOTHING. MUSKIE FISHING IS SLOW, BUT THE NORTHERNS ARE BITEING PRETTY GOOD IN VINELAND BAY ON BUCKTAILS AND TOP WATER BAITS. THE SMALL MOUTH ARE ON THE SHALLOW ROCKS AND AROUND THE DOCKS. USE TUBE JIGS AND CRANK BAITS IN 5 TO 9 FT OF WATER. TRY TO FIND BIG BOULDERS ON THE REEFS AND THEY SEEM TO BE IN THERE. THAT IS ABOUT IT FOR THE REPORT. COME AND CHECK OUT THE NEW BAR WHEN YOU ARE IN THE AREA.

BE SAFE

WE WILL SEE YA WHEN WE SEE YA

ROCKMAN


----------

